# Protect Brass and Aluminium finish



## RonP (Jan 4, 2013)

Greetings, 
I have made some models with Brass & Aluminium parts that I would love to keep the beaut finish from tarnishing - but how?
I have searched on Google but the common protection method seems to be to use lacquer; is this the best?

I note that many models shown on this site look fantastic and wonder how the finish is best kept by the modellers.

It is a shame to see lovely machined parts tarnish and dull - any ideas?

Thanks for your help.
Ron


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 4, 2013)

Feast Watson make a special brass lacquer. Works well for me.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 4, 2013)

RonP said:


> Greetings,
> I have made some models with Brass & Aluminium parts that I would love to keep the beaut finish from tarnishing - but how?
> I have searched on Google but the common protection method seems to be to use lacquer; is this the best?
> 
> ...


 

I use Speedy metal polish. It has carnuba in it so the shine last a long time.


----------



## Entropy455 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yup. Car wax works pretty good. And you don&#8217;t have to strip a lacquer finish if you desire to touchup-polish the pieces.


----------



## gus (Jan 4, 2013)

Herbiev said:


> Feast Watson make a special brass lacquer. Works well for me.



It is true.Friend of mine builds antique brass bed and use high quality lacquor to protect shine for years. But I bought a quality brass bed which cost me a bomb 20 years ago and it still glitters.By now the lacquor is a bit scratched but looks OK unless you take a close look with magnifying glass.


Gus


----------



## kf2qd (Jan 4, 2013)

Not quite as perfect as a good laquer finish, but Clear Krylon spray paint is also effective.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 5, 2013)

Actually you should be looking at a firm which supplies musical instrument repairers like Ferrees Tools Inc of the USA.

Big subject- lots of information from them.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 5, 2013)

Doesn't it make you crazy when you miss-spell something in the title of your post and then can't edit it!!! I proof read everything I post and still some sneak through.---And then they are there forever.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 5, 2013)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Doesn't it make you crazy when you miss-spell something in the title of your post and then can't edit it!!! I proof read everything I post and still some sneak through.---And then they are there forever.


Just noticed the miss spelling. If you go advanced the title block should show. fixed now. 
As far as the answer to the question I think the options are pretty well laid out.

I have never taken the time to coat mine I just clean once in a while.  
polishing is a pain but if you lacquer or poly coat then if the finish is damaged then you have to strip and start over. 
Tin


----------



## Philipintexas (Jan 5, 2013)

There's a product called Alodine that protects alum from corrosion. It imparts a light gold color to the metal depending on the alloy, some darker than others.  
On my brass parts I've used automotive clear coat.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 5, 2013)

the other option is anodizing it involves electro-chemical etching and dying. It can be done in the home shop. there is also so called spray anodizing . never tried it.
if you want to get fancy you can gold plate brass parts yes have seen it done on models but I expect pricey to get started in today's market. 

Tin


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jan 5, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> if you want to get fancy you can gold plate brass parts yes have seen it done on models but I expect pricey to get started in today's market.
> 
> Tin


 

I can't even imagine what that would cost. I just got a quote from a guy to do 3, 3/4" tubes about a foot long in chrome. $300  GOLD?  $$$$$


----------



## Herbiev (Jan 7, 2013)

I've had some queries regarding the Feast Watson product. It is called Brasslac and I found it to be the only product to keep a gloss on yacht fittings in a pretty harsh environment. 
http://pbckt.com/pe.RBtz9w
I've had this tin for some time and it still works great.


----------



## MuellerNick (Jan 7, 2013)

Kremer Pigmente (in Germany) has a lacquer especially for brass. An old recipe from 1892. It tints the brass a bit darker, so it doesn't look like freshly polished, but more like brass after a few months.
They do ship worldwide. Link.

I tried it, and it looks good. It doesn't make a visible relatively thick layer like a spray paint. Spray paint always has some own structure and you see that there is something sitting on top of the brass. This lacquer is very thin and doesn't "sit on top" as much. But I haven't used it on a model yet.

Edit:
Usual disclaimer, not related to them. But the companies boss (Ph of chemistry) is really an expert in pigments. You can ask him the most obscure questions.


Nick


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jan 7, 2013)

steve this is what I was referring to. http://www.caswellplating.com/plug-n-plate-brush-plating-kits.html?gclid=CK2l9tqV1rQCFUid4AodNCgABw

tin


----------



## SteveO (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi,

I just bought a product called Sharkhide off the web. http://sharkhide.com

I cannot say if it works as have not had the time to try it yet. I am going to protect some aluminum car wheels and some stationary model engines.

Comes recommended for protecting all ferrous and non ferrous metals in the car trade. When I pourchased I specifically asked the company if it would work on model engines and they stated absolutly, but there might be a sheen on the surface (you wipe on). It is a clear liquid.

Worth a look at their site

SteveO


----------



## RonP (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Steve, thanks for alerting me to this product - sounds ideal - so do let me know your comments after your trial. Cheers, RonP


----------



## hacklordsniper (Jan 11, 2013)

I use a spray that is used to protect salt water boat engines from rust and salt. It hardens in a hard glass looking clear coat and some brass parts still shine few years after even in outside conditions (Rain,snow...)


----------

